# Sioux Valley



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Is Beans running?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No ma'am. I'm hoping Clay will still be up there for Hennepin. If not, it'll be next month before she runs again.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Yay Dave Bezesky for handling #22 Mick to a 2nd place in the Q. Mick B QAA'd. *Course we both figured he would be sometime. :razz:

That's all I know.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Results for the Qualifying:
lst--#29--Push--Tim Milligan
2nd--#22--Mick--Dave Bezesky
3rd--28--Ryder--Bill Busler
4th--#11--Viper--Steve Blythe
RJ-27--Weezie--Steve Blythe
Jams: # 8 Hattie--Chuck Hutchinson
#25 Patty--Doug Dodge
#33--Gary Meeder


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice Job Mick You To Dave


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations to Steve Penny and Tim Milligan for Push's Qual win. 1st Place whoo hoo!

Linas...from Far Far Away!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to Dave & Mick on achieving the QAA ! and a special congrats to Bill & Bev Busler on their 3 rd and Gary Meader on the Jam that's three ribbons in a row for magic! Ed K


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Dave & Mick.


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Linas,

Push is really looking strong, thanks to Tim Milligan. Once again, Tim's young dogs are running well.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

50 back to the Open land blind tomorrow. Sorry no numbers. 1st series was a very tight triple, success depending on the changing wind, or if the dogs really marked the birds, of course.

Congratulations to Steve and Tim for the Q win!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

joel druley said:


> Results for the Qualifying:
> lst--#29--Push--Tim Milligan


 Congrats to Tim, Push and Steve!!!
Also to Tim, Tide and Jr. on the jam


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Am 1st series: 1) retired middle bird @ 310 yds across a big swale with a ditch in the bottom
2) standout left bird @175 yds thrown into heavy cover at bottom of swale
3) far right flyer @ 80-100 yds


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Steve and Tim on Push's WIN!!


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations to Tim M and the Sailor kids!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Anything more on the Open???

JS


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Derby results please.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I didn't feel like marking down all the callbacks and typing it here, so I took a picture of the callbacks & placements board, thanks to Brian Beck for the idea.  Hope it comes through so you can read it.

Am starts water blind in the morning. Open starts with the water marks.

Thanks for the well wishes on the qual 2nd with Mick.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go mark &chris on the derby 1st & 2nd.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks, Dave, great idea. Congrats on the Qual!


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Hawks said:


> Derby results please.


1st: 27-Cisco ran by Ledford, owner Medford
2nd: 12-Lacey ran by Ledford, owner Medford
3rd: 19-Echo ran by Issac Langerud, owner Greg Johnson
4th: 30-Katie ran by Tim Springer, owner Doug Dodge
RJ: 10-Forman ran by Tim Springer, owner Todd & Benita Otterness
Jams:
1- Journey ran by Tim Springer, owner Dawn Ellig
28- Abe ran & owned by Steve Blythe


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Results for the Qualifying:
> lst--#29--Push--Tim Milligan
> 2nd--#22--Mick--Dave Bezesky
> 3rd--28--Ryder--Bill Busler
> ...


 
Congrats Dave!


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations Dave!!!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

dynamiclauren said:


> 1st: 27-Cisco ran by Ledford, owner Medford
> 2nd: 12-Lacey ran by Ledford, owner Medford
> 3rd: 19-Echo ran by Issac Langerud, owner Greg Johnson
> 4th: 30-Katie ran by Tim Springer, owner Doug Dodge
> ...


Way to go, Team Dynamic, you guys have done great this summer!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Dave & Mick on your Q 2nd!!!

Congrats to Mark and Suzanne on the Derby Win & 2nd!!! Be alot of happy Derby handlers come Sept 12th.:razz:

Tim


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

OPEN RESULTS

1st #8 Tia Caire/Farmer

2nd #7 Edge Belmore-Anderson/Yozamp

3rd #99 Dottie Bridgers/Farmer

4th #64 Merle Thompson/Farmer

RJ #11 Brody Byrd/Langerud

JAMS #7 Bitsy Hunt/Hunt, #32 Rawhide Busler/Beck, #42 Rosa Brown/Brown, 
#45 Belle Jouben/Beck, #50 Jj Horn/Horn, #61 Arrow Mitchell/Mitchell
#71 Bling Aycock-McClure/Farmer #78 Jazz Brian/Farmer, #91 Eva Brown/Brown

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUB MEMBERS, JUDGES, AND VOLUNTEERS


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia (30 1/2 Open Points 4 Wins & 36 Am Points 4 Wins. Not bad for a dog just now beginning her prime.) Dottie, Merle, Bling, & Jazz. 

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Way to go, Tia.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to all. 

1rst class help from a great club made for a fun weekend.

Amat results:

1st Place - #10 - Rosa - Alanson C Brown III
2nd Place - #13 - Willie - Jim Pickering
3rd Place - #20 - Percy - Steve Bray
4th Place - #8 - Cosmo - Philip Carson
RJ - #49 - Peanut - Chuck Mize
Jams - #6 - Tess - John Skibber
 #27 - Arctic - Paul hanson
 #29 - Arrow - Dennis Mitchell
 #43 - Vern Hasenbank


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

drbobsd said:


> Congrats to all.
> 
> 1rst class help from a great club made for a fun weekend.
> 
> ...


 Congrats to Lanse on the win and Jim Pickering on the 2nd....guess I can do the Lanse dance this week


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> ....guess I can do the Lanse dance this week


Bon,

Congratulations on being invited to participate in the first season of the spin off of Dancing with the Stars....._*Dancing Starstruck*_. :razz::razz:


----------

